

Money (infographic) - rogercosseboom
http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-6592&y=-5280&z=1

======
cypherpunks01
Randall Munroe is part of the 1% who control 47% of the world's infographics.

Better link at:
[http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-6544&y=-4176&z=2](http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-6544&y=-4176&z=2)

------
_delirium
Seen elsewhere: "If the message was 'money is complicated', then this is an
effective infographic".

------
rogercosseboom
Better link at: <http://xkcd.com/980/huge/>

